# File cabinet smoker



## smokeymose (Apr 18, 2016)

One of my co-workers sent this to me. Said she saw it and thought of me. I don't know why. Thought I'd share...












FullSizeRender.jpg



__ smokeymose
__ Apr 18, 2016





I'm thinking there was alcohol involved :rotflmao:


----------



## russmn (Apr 18, 2016)

That's funny a friend of mine sent that to me to lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 19, 2016)

just shows how this wonderful habit can take hold of a person you can always find a way to smoke.

Warren


----------



## siege (Apr 19, 2016)

Just before the fire got started, someone must have been heard to say:
 " hey, hold my beer, and watch this "


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2016)

There's quite a few file cabinet smokers. Even a few here on SMF.


----------

